# My introduction



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello I was told to do an introduction before using the forum so here it is.
My name on here is FranticFur I live in the FL area and mice are my hobby, I am very interested in Showmice and competition but because of my area I have never seen one. I have been know to adopt feeder mice to home and adopt out to family and friends and sometimes I save the occasional pregnant doe and her unexpected kits (not me breeding, the stores) Sometime ago at my local shops a ginger colored fur gene came about and for the first time I had a non-white mouse. Afterwhich I sought out more colors and began to educate myself on the names of the colors and the regulations to qualify as that color, sadly every store has carried strictly white expect for that ginger mouse. I have joined the forum because I have a lot of space, time, and resources to have a show quality mice or even just a colored one. As far as I have seen there is no Fancy/show mouse breeder in Fl or competitions or even amateur breeders at least. I believe this mouse forum can open my eyes and tell me if there actually is a mouse breeder because I would love to purchase some colors and I have access to a small animal vet for care. I believe I am a perfect candidate for some mice 
I have a large habitat that I plan on making a nature-theme, it is not decorated yet however.










The picture probably doesn't give it justice on the size, the cage is very large.










here are my two bucks Monty and Wishbone sleeping together

Some additional information:

Here are two mouse channels I have been watching, I'm just showing just to share  



 and 




If you are selling show quality or pet quality non-white mice I will buy I have a lot of love to give, I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO TRAVEL FAR if you deliver or live near FL thats great or not than please inform me of someone who does. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow to the cage. :welcome1


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems we're on the same boat that we do not have show mice near us! Awesome cage! Home-made? If anything comes up HMU ok? and last but not least, Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

I just thought i would let you know that MythsandTails Mousery is in florida though i'm not sure where you happen to be located... it may be worth your while and check out their facebook page which is simply their mousery name 

Good luck finding some mice!


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Amazing cage  
I think a lot of people in North America wish there was more mouse fanciers/showers but sadly there just aren't


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, the cite is very friendly. I have contacted TrixiesMouse in Fl to see if she has any current stock of kits yet, If not I will try Mythtail's who is actually very close in range to me.
About the cage, it is homemade the doors are plexi glass for mousey saftey.










Here is the ginger mouse I spoke of, I named him Spooky. Sorry for poor quality.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow that cage tho!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Nicely done to the cage!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

